# TV for a Bessacarr E435



## bryce00 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,
First my apologies for being a complete newbie but we have just bought a Bessacarr E435 (55 plate) and take delivery in a couple of weeks. Hopefully we can use it almost right away but the weather might keep us indoors at this time of year so I would like to add a TV (TV/DVD/Freeview) to keep the kids happy. Can anyone tell me what size of flat screen TV will fit into the E435 designated TV cabinet (via the swivel mounting) and is there a 240 and 12v supply in this cupboard. Any help you can give would be appreciated and if you can recommend a reasonably price TV model I would be grateful.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The cupboard is unsuitable for either mounting or viewing a flat panel TV. Use the cupboard for storage and stand the tv on the work surface.
As for the actual tv, many will recommend the very expensive Avtex, but you can get12v tvs from currys for a third of the price. Just look at the power input at the rear to check.
Gerry


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bryce hope you enjoy the craic...

Autosound make a good telly and we have had one for two years and have just bought an avtex for our new MH, they make a good second hand choice and tick all the boxes.

Norrie


----------

